# home defense shotguns for coyotes?



## TK84 (Dec 12, 2012)

I recently received a Savage 320 12g. 18.5" barrel 3 cylinder bore w/bead front site. It is my first shotgun and is gonna be a great home defense choice. There is one thing I am curious to find out, does anyone make a choke tube to extend my distance out that would work with my cylinder bore that has no threads? If so who and how do i go about attaching it to the barrel without threads. Thank you to anyone that has any info.

P.s. I am not that familiar at all with a shotgun or its inter workings but i am definitely eager to learn and willing!


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I don't believe you will be able to get a different choke for this barrel because there are no threads to screw a different choke tube into. You can get another barrel, that does have threads, that would allow you to change choke tubes. You will want to try several different types of ammo to see what your shotgun prefers. You might even look at low recoil shotgun loads. Nice to have somebody else from Kansas around here.


----------



## chuck richards (Feb 1, 2010)

I went the reverse route. Bought an 870 with a standard barrel. Put an extra full choke on it for hunting. Then bought a short barrel for home defense. Then after I fell into an rem 1187 and it has now been designated for yote and turkey.


----------

